# Had my NT scan today:UPDATED w/results



## Gia7777

I had my NT scan today and will receive the results in less than a week. After my scan I met with my doctor who took note of my enlarged uterus and when he looked at the scan he noticed my fibroids have almost doubled in size in the last month. The dating on my u/s is still measuring right on, but when he felt my uterus he said Im about a month larger than I should be because of the growing fibroids. I am nervous because that puts me at an increased 2nd tri miscarriage as well as a premature birth and pre term labor. 

We did see something on the scan that made even the tech laugh at this early stage......what appears to be a boy!!! Here are a few pics from my scan. Im being cautiously optimistic
 



Attached Files:







13-b.jpg
File size: 82.6 KB
Views: 33









13w - 2.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 30


----------



## Maple Leaf

What a great set of pics. You must let us know how you get on with those fibroids. I still find it amazing that they can see so much at such an early age. I have my NT scan booked for Oct 14th. Keeping fingers crossed for you.


----------



## mtnprotracy

Love the pictures! Please keep us posted....wishing you the best!


----------



## Andypanda6570

Precious pictures!! Wishing you all the best xoxoxo :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sewergrrl

LOVE the pics! Remember that being over 35 puts us at risk for all kinds of things and it's rarely anything to worry about. Your fibroids are probably the same thing - just a little nusiance. Wishing you the best!


----------



## Gia7777

Thanks for the well wishes and kind words everyone. Little one was so active during the scan!

Sewergrrl you are correct and thanks for putting it in perspective. I guess I was taken aback because I had just come from what I thought was a good scan and then my OB was like "Wow, you're uterus is like a month ahead in looking at it". I'm hoping the fibroids will just stay at the size they're at but all I can do is take it a day at a time. Hugs to everyone!


----------



## DeeM73

Aww lovely pics :) Keep as posted!!! take care x


----------



## suzimc

Fantastic pics, I have a friend with fibroids, hers grew during pregnancy and she's justabout to pop now! Good luck xx


----------



## suzimc

have just been told by DH to add that's not the fibroids that are about to pop but that she looks like she might so large she is with child!!!!! x


----------



## LadyAce14

Lovely pics! 

As for the fibroids ... I'm in that boat too. But take heart, my perinatalogists tells me that most of the time they only grow during the first trimester. So maybe they are as large as they are going to get. :)


----------



## Gia7777

LadyAce14 said:


> Lovely pics!
> 
> As for the fibroids ... I'm in that boat too. But take heart, my perinatalogists tells me that most of the time they only grow during the first trimester. So maybe they are as large as they are going to get. :)


Thanks!


I do hope that is the case (growing only in 1st tri). And the more I think about I had an almost still full bladder from my scan as well as Ive been terribly constipated (sorry for the TMI) and one would think those two factors alone could certainly cause an expanded uterus as well.


----------



## Gia7777

Just received a message with my results

Risk for Down Syndrome 
age alone 1:69
after test 1:1344

Trisomy 13/18
age alone 1:131
after test 1:2581

Im pleased with the results and don't think I'll be opting for the amnio!


----------



## April2012

Congratulations Gia...those are good numbers indeed!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Fantastic results.. Hope mine are as favorable! What a relief....


----------



## Sewergrrl

Great numbers!! I opted for no further testing too. :)


----------



## LadyAce14

Congrats! Those a great numbers! Are you planning on having the second Tri screening and Level II ultrasound also or have you decided to skip those too?

I'm taking a step at a time approach with the testing. So we had the first Tri blood screen and NT scan, which came out well and we've opted for the second Tri screening too. But I think, barring the unforeseen, that we're going to forego any invasive testing (CVS, Amnio) due to the risk. If were blessed with a special needs child or a perfectly normal child ... that's what was meant to be. And we're blessed either way. 
Still, the whole process is nerve racking and scary.


----------



## Andypanda6570

Excellent numbers!! I am so happy for you!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Gia7777

LadyAce14 said:


> Congrats! Those a great numbers! Are you planning on having the second Tri screening and Level II ultrasound also or have you decided to skip those too?
> 
> I'm taking a step at a time approach with the testing. So we had the first Tri blood screen and NT scan, which came out well and we've opted for the second Tri screening too. But I think, barring the unforeseen, that we're going to forego any invasive testing (CVS, Amnio) due to the risk. If were blessed with a special needs child or a perfectly normal child ... that's what was meant to be. And we're blessed either way.
> Still, the whole process is nerve racking and scary.

Thanks. You know, Im kinda feeling much the same as you - and am opting for the second tri screen as well as the level II u/s. So long as I have no reason to closely consider the invasive tests, I'll take all of the non-invasive tests I can get. I figure I want as much info as I can get even if it does get a bit confusing at times. At this point (knock on wood) Im finally starting to feel like I can relax and try and enjoy just a wee bit.


----------



## JJBump1

Congratulations on your great results. I have some fibroids too. They seemed to grow during my first trimester and have stayed about the same size all through my second trimester. My doctor said the biggest one I have is about 1 3/4" diameter. He said there's no cause for concern and that women with much larger fibroids can deliver normally. I believe that they will likely shrink down after the baby is born.

Other than one week of discomfort when urinating (due to fibroid pressure) around week 16 and a weird little bump that becomes visible when baby rolls around underneath the fibroid in the past couple of weeks, it's been a fantastic pregnancy so far! (I'm knocking on wood!)

I hope your fibroids don't cause you any issues.


----------



## LadyAce14

JJBump1 said:


> Congratulations on your great results. I have some fibroids too. They seemed to grow during my first trimester and have stayed about the same size all through my second trimester. My doctor said the biggest one I have is about 1 3/4" diameter. He said there's no cause for concern and that women with much larger fibroids can deliver normally. I believe that they will likely shrink down after the baby is born.
> 
> Other than one week of discomfort when urinating (due to fibroid pressure) around week 16 and a weird little bump that becomes visible when baby rolls around underneath the fibroid in the past couple of weeks, it's been a fantastic pregnancy so far! (I'm knocking on wood!)
> 
> I hope your fibroids don't cause you any issues.

That's nice to hear! Thank you!


----------



## LadyAce14

*At this point (knock on wood) Im finally starting to feel like I can relax and try and enjoy just a wee bit*


It's funny you say that last bit because I feel the same. I have just in the last week or so finally been able to relax a little and start trying to enjoy being pregnant. It's nice.:flower:


----------

